# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  ورژن EntityFrameworkCore

## mehdi4467

سلام
من برنامه ام رو با EntityFrameworkCore نسخه 2.2.4 نوشته ام  ولی سرور نسخه 2.2.6 را دارد و برنامه من اجرا نمی شود. برای اینکه این مشکل حل شود چه راه حلی وجود دارد؟
تنها راه حل تغییر نسخه برنامه است؟ چون وقتی اینکار  رو می کنم ایراد های زیادی می گیرد.

ممنون

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مگر اسمبلی Microsoft.EntityFrameworkCore.dll در فولدر bin برنامه شما پس از Build دیده نمی شود؟

----------


## mehdi4467

سلام من الان چک کردم  در این فولد وجود دارد
C:\Visual\ASP\MK\MK\obj\Release\netcoreapp2.2\PubT  mp\Ou

----------


## r4hgozar

سلام
معمولا نسخه جدید نسخه قدیمی رو ساپورت می کنه؟
فکر نکنم از نسته باشه!!!

----------

